# Extended fork



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is a picture of my favorite hunting slingshot.
It is quite powerful and accurate. I have added a laser on the front.
I can use flatbands or tubes on it, but I prefer flatbands. With 5/8 rubber flatbands, and using a .375 cast lead ball, The chrony says 210 fps average.


----------



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

wow! smoking fast cool slingshot B.B.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

One bad ash slingshot there Bunny Buster!Beautiful choice of wood too!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice BB. JT


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is impressive Bunnybuster! Is it my imagination, or is the fork rotated slightly?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

On this particular slingshot, I have it setup so that yes, the forks will rotate, according to your pull. It makes for superior accuracy, and consistant hits. There is an adjustment nut on the bottom of the fork shaft, that allows for tension of the rotating fork. It can be adjusted so as it won`t rotate at all, if desired.
I find that this design is very forgiving when you are shooting fast and you dont always pull with proper form.
I like it alot







This particular starship is made of osage orange.
BB


----------

